# Regina wage,living cost,housing etc



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Im moving to regina soon and im gettin alot of mixed feedback about the place..
i should be earning about $30 an hour and was wondering if that was a good enough wage to leave ireland for..what are the costs of living over there..whats the crime like...i'll be looking to rent a house over there and wanna know some good areas away from the crime zones


----------

